# Very jumpy and hissy



## harleyx (Nov 9, 2014)

I got Harley about a month ago, when I first got her she was a very friendly hedgehog and would rarely hiss and never jump. A couple days later she got a URI and I gave her the medicine given to me by the vet for two weeks. Now that she's fully recovered, it seems all she does is hiss and jump whenever someone comes close to touching her. I just don't understand why she is so anxious all the time, even when I brought her to the vet the vet said she was a friendly hedgie but now she seems to be the farthest thing from it. I take her out and let her sleep on my stomach all the time while I'm watching TV or studying but nothing seems to improve her behavior. What should I do?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

It's probably because she now associates humans with getting meds. I would say give her some time to bond again. Just bond with her like u did before she got the URI. 

Also, is she quilling? Idk how old Harley is but She may be more grumpy If she is quilling


----------



## harleyx (Nov 9, 2014)

She was quilling but she just stopped! Or at least I'm pretty sure she has, I haven't found any quills recently


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

It's probably a mix of both then. Give her a few weeks to get back to her normal self. Hopefully she will cool off a bit


----------

